# Winter birds



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Yesterday I saw a flock of snowy buntings and common redpolls eating from some wild thistle by Muskegon Lake. What a treat. Amazing to think that a month ago they may have been above the Arctic Circle. Our dark eyed juncos returned at the end of September and our chickadees are back. One is so brave I’m going to start standing in the driveway with sunflower seeds to see if it’ll feed from my hand. The unique birds are one of the only things I like about winter.

In Allegan County I always see horned larks feeding on the road edges. 

What winter only birds are the rest of you seeing?


----------



## turkey creek duck bustr (Aug 24, 2010)

Here on the eastern shore of Maryland (right side of Ches Bay) our juncos showed up about 3 wks ago. still not a ton though. All the rest of the species are pretty much yr round but numbers go up in winter. Not feeder birds, but Canada geese were at least a month late. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Yesterday I saw a flock of snowy buntings and common redpolls eating from some wild thistle by Muskegon Lake. What a treat. Amazing to think that a month ago they may have been above the Arctic Circle. Our dark eyed juncos returned at the end of September and our chickadees are back. One is so brave I’m going to start standing in the driveway with sunflower seeds to see if it’ll feed from my hand. The unique birds are one of the only things I like about winter.
> 
> In Allegan County I always see horned larks feeding on the road edges.
> 
> What winter only birds are the rest of you seeing?


The juncos are increasing in numbers here in S.E. Mich. I haven't seen the tree sparrows yet but have a nice flock of fox sparrows hanging around for the moment!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

We have a few chickadees and nut hatches but not much of anything else yet. The geese are all over the plae this last week. I was by the lake in Lake City last Mon and ia bet there was a 1000 or more all over it. Huge flocks of ducks this year which iis something I have not seen in a long time. Lasy spring the chickadees would go in my wood shed if I left the door open and t hey would all most land on me to let me know the feeder was empty. I have had them land on my coat while hunting.. I use to take a slice of toat with me when I was hunting to feed to all the birds. I had one place in the swamp on mine that the bird would eat and there was a weasel that would also eat from it. It was so close that I could have almost touched its


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm setting in my deer blind watching dozens of chickadees zip in and out eating sunflower seeds from my feeder.


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

I've only seen Snow Buntings 2 times, 1st in the UP in Oct....looked like a snow flurry went from 1 spot on the ground, rised up & landed again, I was "huh"....had to call a buddy who knew better, lol....2nd time here on the D river in late Nov....very cool stuff !....


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

We had a visitor this afternoon. A snow owl iped by th window and landed about 100 feet outside the window in a tree. It sat there for a long time and it had the tree
trunk between me and it


----------

